# The Highest Paid Cyclist In De 2015 Tour



## Wester (7 Jul 2015)

Who is the highest paid cyclist in this this years Le Tour if there is one and what sort of money would they be on per year ?

Cav must be up there


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

You considering a career change?


----------



## raindog (7 Jul 2015)

Froome or Berto must be on a pretty big whack


----------



## Bianchi boy (7 Jul 2015)

No idea, But Peter Sagan signed for Tinkoff Saxo for £3,000,000 last year, domestics earn around 20k. 30k per year i think?????


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

There's a piece on the Sky accounts here http://inrng.com/2015/07/team-sky-budget-finances/

May interest you


----------



## Wester (7 Jul 2015)

Bianchi boy said:


> No idea, But Peter Sagan signed for Tinkoff Saxo for £3,000,000 last year, domestics earn around 20k. 30k per year i think?????


 
Is that 3 millon per year ? surely not


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 Jul 2015)

I looked at AG2R budget (link on same page as Sky link)..
the UCI minimum is 36,000 Euro that they can pay..
but it looks like you are self employed in Sky's case....


----------



## Bianchi boy (7 Jul 2015)

Wester said:


> Is that 3 millon per year ? surely not[/QUOTEI think, it is a three year contract? But apparently Mr Tinkoff said Sagan has to up his game


----------



## Wester (8 Jul 2015)

Still nobody has answered my question

Who is the highest paid cyclist in De tour ?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jul 2015)

Cavendish is reportedly on £2.4m a year so a bit more than Sagan. Froome I've seen quoted at £1.2m.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Wester said:


> Still nobody has answered my question
> 
> Who is the highest paid cyclist in De tour ?



The answer is "nobody knows the individual contract details of the payments made to every rider so fúck knows"


----------



## Wester (9 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Cavendish is reportedly on £2.4m a year so a bit more than Sagan. Froome I've seen quoted at £1.2m.


 
If Cav is on that kind of dosh he must be the best paid cyclist in the world


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2015)

Wester said:


> If Cav is on that kind of dosh he must be the best paid cyclist in the world


I would imagine salary is only part of the equation for top riders, sponsorship, advertising, appearance fees etc... is probably worth a lot more, which makes it even more difficult to work out who is paid the most in the sport. Those kind of fees also mean the top GC riders normally share their race winnings through the team.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Cavendish is reportedly on £2.4m a year so a bit more than Sagan. Froome I've seen quoted at £1.2m.


Isnt Cav out of contract this year?
He could be looking a mighty big haircut based on current results.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

Beebo said:


> Isnt Cav out of contract this year?
> He could be looking a mighty big haircut based on current results.


Patrick LeFevre said earlier this year that Tour results would be factored into any contract negotiations. That's a bit unfair when the parcours offers slim pickings for sprinters, but Cav really hasn't looked on his game this week.


----------



## oldroadman (9 Jul 2015)

As a pro, it's not a given that your pay will go up each year or even stay where it is. You live by results or contribution to the team. High quality domestiques are very well paid because of the value they add in opening up win opportunities for the starred riders. But as you get older, performance tends to decline, and with it the pay. Which is why pro careers can be short lived or end up in a DS car. Or something else entirely. The old tradition, when pay was much less, was a bike shop or bar (and trade on name and past glories), no anything goes and top earners should be set up to do whatever they want. Oddly enough, I think agents can be a help, even if they cost a bit, because they tend to get better deals than a rider would - it's their job after all - and it saves riders being involved in negotiations with all those trustworthy team bosses when concentration on performing is important.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Jul 2015)

Wester said:


> If Cav is on that kind of dosh he must be the best paid cyclist in the world


I've heard that bill gates rides to the shops .


----------



## Saddle bum (10 Jul 2015)

I understand Phillipe Gilbert is on €6million.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2015)

Saddle bum said:


> I understand Phillipe Gilbert is on €6million.


I understand Gilbert is not riding Le Tour


----------



## Mobytek (13 Jul 2015)

So, to quote Messrs Bolting and Boardman:

Minimum wage teams are obliged to pay new comers is £36k, but many teams start out at around the £50k mark.

Lowest members of a Tour team, your domestique, can expect to start around £270k

Strong classic riders, super doms and those on the verge of greatness, between £350 and 500k.

Top spinters or expected stage winners rise to a new level - around the £1.8m for a start name.

Top of the tree are the main contenders, who can exect to be around the £3m mark. But unlike other sports these overall winners traditionally don't add a penn fro the £2m on offer as winning pirze money, This is instead split between the other riders, the teasm, support staff.

But some dont conform to this theory - Tejay as a guy on the verge is on areound £1m a year, and Mr sagan, who forms a category all of his own is reportedly on £2.9 deal with Alex tinkhoff.

And top of the tree is apparently Alberto Contador (apparently the highest paid rider who is _*on*_ the tour - so thats the OP done).

For the season he races for about 60 days a year, 5hrs a day, which is £181 per minute (£3,258,000.00).

But still, compared to rooney who is on £300k a week, (£15.8m a year) which if he layed every minutie of every 90 minute game in a season, equates to £4561.00 per MINUTE!!.

There are thouhg others that may earn more er appearance, per year or per event, but that are, as was said above, not on the tour. some MTB rider get more than this and they will neer be on the tour.


----------



## Wester (14 Jul 2015)

On the ITV programme showing the highlights of the tour last night I thought that I heard Chris Boardman say when talking about the best paid cyclists in the tour that Alberto Contadar was the best paid in the tour


----------



## Wester (14 Jul 2015)

Wester said:


> On the ITV programme showing the highlights of the tour last night I thought that I heard Chris Boardman say when talking about the best paid cyclists in the tour that Alberto Contadar was the best paid in the tour


 
mobytek . You beat me to it


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jul 2015)

Wester said:


> mobytek . You beat me to it



By 14 hours.


----------



## winjim (14 Jul 2015)

Mobytek said:


> And top of the tree is apparently Alberto Contador (apparently the highest paid rider who is _*on*_ the tour - so thats the OP done).
> 
> For the season he races for about 60 days a year, 5hrs a day, which is £181 per minute (£3,258,000.00).


No wonder he gets paid so much if he manages to be that good without doing any training!


----------



## Mobytek (14 Jul 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> By 14 hours.



Only just then, phew!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I looked at AG2R budget (link on same page as Sky link)..
> the UCI minimum is 36,000 Euro that they can pay..
> but it looks like you are self employed in Sky's case....



Thanks, that's an interesting comparison!


----------

